
The New York Times's success lays bare the media's disastrous state - notlukesky
https://www.theguardian.com/media/commentisfree/2020/feb/09/the-new-york-timess-success-lays-bare-the-medias-disastrous-state
======
rebelidealist
Yuck, the author is sad about the demise of fake news sites like Buzzfeed and
Gawker.

------
downerending
If this is success, I'd hate to see failure.

